# Time to do a brake job



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Could I get some suggestions on brakes. On most of my cars I would just go get my rotors turned and slap whatever mid tier O'Reilly has in stock. But as I'm staring to mod my car a bit I'm thinking I should maybe ask. I have disks up front and drums in the rear, and oddly it's the drums that need the job. But I'll just do all four at once. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks. 

Sent from my cat


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w.../65362-disc-italia-cermanic-brake-pads-2.html

This is the post I went off of; as you can tell I posted recently in there because there are so many varying opinions. Take what's said to heart but also read the last couple posts I made as it gets the direct answer I was looking for. I understand all the technical stuff behind what people were saying but, if you're like me and just want to mod, then you can pretty much do what you want and still be safe.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

Will read thanks

Sent from my cat


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup stay away from disc italia. I went with hawk pads and centric rotors. Can't give a review because I crashed my cruze. Will post a review when in the coming weeks.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

That sucks hope that sez nothing about the brakes. Yeah if anyone has a setup they have gotten good results from let me know. I don't need flashy brakes just working brakes

Sent from my cat


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Tis was pre-brake job, unfortunately. Otherwise I probably would have been able to stop!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Samuel said:


> I don't need flashy brakes just working brakes
> 
> Sent from my cat


 heavy duty use pads and dot4 fluid should do just fine for your needs


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're not looking for fancy then just get the higher end pads/rotors from the local auto store. If I remember right, the disc italia would be the only ones you can't find in your local store. I'm looking at the EBC slotted rotors from O'reillys


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> heavy duty use pads and dot4 fluid should do just fine for your needs


DOT4 is overkill - use DOT3 Amsoil.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Make sure the rear drums are properly adjusted after replacing them. They should outlast the fronts if they are properly adjusted.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

I'll just turn them and put the highest end shoes and pads O'Reilly has then. Thanks

Sent from my cat


----------

